# Sawdust EVERYWHERE!



## Machuca (Jun 23, 2008)

Do they make dust collector attachments?


----------



## ScottyDon't (Jun 24, 2008)

They do make attachments but I am not sure where to get them. Maybe you could google it. Or maybe someone else on here knows where to get them.


----------



## Grape Ape (Jun 29, 2008)

What type of attachments are you looking for. You may want to check out some of the specialty woodworking stores such as Woodcraft they may have what you need. You might also be able to get some ideas from them to make some attachments for your standard shopvac that will do what you need for a lot less money.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jun 30, 2008)

A lot of tool manafactors make there own hoods but if not check woodcraft, rockler, onieda or you can make your own out of hvac or pvc.


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 1, 2008)

Most tools have some form of dust catcher available, but I've given up on keeping sawdust confined.  I just keep the tools that make the most of it in their own area, and plan on shopvac'ing the entire place when done.  For a related issue, the metal-cutting tools, I have a big bar magnet in a ziplock bag...  drag it around the floor, it picks them all up, then just hold it over the garbage and pull the magnet out, and they all fall off.

--Bushytails


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 1, 2008)

Bushytails said:


> Most tools have some form of dust catcher available, but I've given up on keeping sawdust confined.  I just keep the tools that make the most of it in their own area, and plan on shopvac'ing the entire place when done.  For a related issue, the metal-cutting tools, I have a big bar magnet in a ziplock bag...  drag it around the floor, it picks them all up, then just hold it over the garbage and pull the magnet out, and they all fall off.
> 
> --Bushytails


What great tip for metal and metal shavings, I gotta remember this one.


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 1, 2008)

daryl said:


> What great tip for metal and metal shavings, I gotta remember this one.



Glad to help.    Now if only our friendly admin hadn't banned another of my accounts this morning, I could help even more people...  sigh.

My current metal-chip-cleaner is four bar magnets stuck end-to-end and held together with shrink tubing, making one long one...  it's the exact width of a gallon ziplock, so it leaves a nice wide clean swath, while still being really easy to empty into the garbage (just pull the assembley out of the bottom of the bag, all the chips fall off).


--Bushytails


----------

